# Best Fish from 2009



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Me on the left with a 30 pound snapper and Jerry on the left with a 29 pounder. 



Went out spearfishing got them on back to back dives. Not to mention the two or three 7-8 pound snapper. 



(If this was already made a thread sorry)


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> Me on the left with a 30 pound snapper and Jerry on the left with a 29 pounder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who's left, yours or mine? Nice fish, both of em.



Mine is my 1st Bull Red (37inches) from the kayak, caught, pictured, and released for the Sunjammers Bull Red Online Kayak Tournament:












Alex



Edited to resize picture


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm on the left and Jerry (badboy69) is on the right



I caught my first bull red this year and that's something addicting. Nice Fish


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This was my favorite redfish of 2009. The last tournamnet of the year for me.... and me and Dawna were on 100's and I mean 100's of reds. Spotted this guy cruising at agood distance, made a great cast and jacked him..... We thought through the whole fight that we were in the money.

Turned out to be this 29" Beauty. Favorite fish of the whole year for me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not quite sure which one exactly but the most memorable was probably my est. 130lb tarpon from my yak.









WishI had a better pic but oh well

I caught a lot of things I'm proud of this year but this one stands out the most for many reasons


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I think thats a frickin' AWSOME picture.... Heat of the moment, huge tarpon hooked up......on a yak. Great work bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks CAPTAIN Brad, I'm used to being dissapointed with my fish pics which is probably whyI hardly carry a camera any more.

Point proven, heres the blue I caught in October. Terrifically terrible pics but at least its there I guess.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Both of those would be awesome. Those are two fish I wanna catch in 2010. Congrats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i actualy have 2. my first bill--sail around 70#(t+r) and my first yft 123#(fillet+eatn)


















MAN..WHAT A YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOMETIMES THE PICS DON'T TURN OUT THE WAY THAT YOU WOULD LIKE,BUT THE ONE'S THAT ARE IN YOUR MEMORY ARE CRYSTAL CLEAR AND IN VIVID COLOR.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Im thanking this was the best fight in 09 !! :usaflag







_

_But this was the best eating in 09







_


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Is this heaviest personal fish? Or maybe one you're just the most proud of?


----------



## xrayfixer (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

all of these fish were caught in the same day at the nipple. This is actually the best day of fishing we have ever had and the best fish ever 3mahi ,2 white marlin, and 1 blue Cant wait to see what 2010 has in store


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the best times I have had fishing was fishing at Steve's Catfish pond with my Daughter. It was a blast seeing her eyes light up with the fish. But I have speared more fish than I could have ever hoped for in 2009. They all tasted great.:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Haterade I believe he meant it as written, most PROUD, not biggest although what the hell you can throw both out if you want to


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Not my fish, but still my favorite catches of the year. My eleven year old's 42 inch red:










and my ten year old's 39 incher:










Hard to explain to them that after all that work that the fish were too BIG to keep.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nikki's first slot red caught on an artificial lure. I was super proud. 27" on the dot!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Best fishing trip this year, most memorable fish of 09, most fun had, any fishing pic that means something.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Didn't get a ton of pics this year , as I was still a Noob to Offshore Kayak Fishing , but almost anything I caught Offshore in the Yak this past Summer was my personal best :letsparty ... can't wait 'til next season , with all the newly deployed Reefs just off Fort Pickens !! :hungry ... Cobia season is gonna be FUN !! :clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

My largest and as of yet my most memorable...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

my biggest king










and of course, the first 5 drops on opening day of snapper season. we limited out with 6 people in about 15mins










and i know this isnt considered a "catch" but i thought it might fit in here nicely


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (12/28/2009)*My largest and as of yet my most memorable...
> ...


Funny...I seem to think this thread started out as...

Forum Home » General Discussion » General Discussion » <A>*Best Fish from 2009*</A>

I believe that my reply was to a question posed.There are many pictures posted on this thread that have been posted before..I'm happy for each and every guy that was able to have a memorable trip, and having a picture to reflect on... Thing that puzzles me is why don't I see you post something constructive. Did you not catch a memorable catch this year? I feel sorry for you. But here is a picture that I have posted before...and a number of times at that.










PS....I'm positive that you WILL see the picture above posted in the future. Hell, It might be directed at you again, you knever know.

<A></A>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Caught aboard the Swoop out of Destin 25 cranks up off the bottom trying to catch Amberjack with large live bait before Snapper season opened, keep in mind I'm 6'4" tall when looking at the size of this snapper. Couldn't weigh it but estimated it to be about 34" long! This was the day I figured out Snapper were not endangered, I caught two like this in less than 15 minutes trying to catch Amberjack way up off the bottom! Really sucked having to throw them back!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont have a whole lot of pics and for some reason I cant post them on here anyways


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

i caught 3 ling this year, the one on top is 67 pounds the other one is 35.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

140# yft was a great catch in 2009










brought a couple first-timers out. 22# and 27#. 










But this has to be my favorite catch of 2009. This ugly oceanic triggerfishset the state record forMS.Itwas caughtby my buddy from Tennessee on his very first trip offshore. Talk about a good first impression to the world of saltwater fishing.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

3 nice bay groupers












big black snapper












big grouper offshore












big 100lbish tuna!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't got a picture. But, the best this year to me was One of Matts buddies Daddy on Sundowner back in August. He was 72 at that time. Put him on his first billfish. About a 60# sail. He was extremely happy as was myself. That was the most meaningful fish for me this year.....


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a fish but a couple of grade A crabs dipped from the canal by my son Daniel.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

seems like all i do now is drive the boat and get the gaff, but here is a couple my wife caught. maybe she can drive next year. Joey


















i know they get alot bigger but these sure made her happy. that's what it's all about. Joey


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe my first bull red on the 8wt


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Not Mine But On Our Boat, Bills Best ever Snapper & Mary's First Snapper, Good Times were Had


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't have too many pictures of my better fish, but these were from one of the best days I had all year. I was prefishing for the IFA event in Titsuville and found some really nice tournament fish, 6-7.5 pounders 25-26 3/4" fish, just couldn't get them on Saturday, caught all their lil' brothers and sisters instead. Still, this was my first day ever fishing Titusville, and I had a freakin blast.










This guy weight somewhere around 7 pounds.










This one's prolly 5 1/2 pounds, 25"










Overslot, leader 'o the pack.

As far as my best day in Pensacola, this picture pretty much tells all. My buddy and I (DeAnzaJig) laid the wood to some fish back in June.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's mine. Sorry about the picture quality!











































.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DAN theres nothing in the picture! :doh


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought I posted already but:



















Only been fishing a year now so.... 2010 will be better!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Been posted before butI cant think about anything else in December and Jan...Come on March...Im ready to spill some cobia blood!!! The 2009 Kayak Slam...Cobia, Tarpon, Sailfish.




























And of course my favorite cobia season!!!!










Had first shot on a wad of six on OIP...










Sorry...you know you can never narrow it down to just one....I have the moments burned into my brain...I seriously doubt I will ever top 2009 but I will sure try in 2010.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Here's a couple of Reds; unfortunately me and my partner were in a bass tournament.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Then while fishing for Reds I caught this 16" largemouth.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

First Swordfish (thanks to Tunapopper), a little over 100 lbs. Whopped me pretty bad.










42 lbpound dolphin that missed calcutta money by three ounces, but we had a good day.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Bull Shark from my Yak











Dang Tiny Pic but my largest King from my yak close to 30#

Ive got some xl bull red pics from this fall somewhere but the shark and the king are my favs


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

My first bill fish a white marlin


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Lots of fish. Hard to pick just one. But it's not hard to pick my favorite fishing partner. 










Oh yeah the fish thing. Everyone of these guys.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (12/28/2009)*DAN theres nothing in the picture! :doh




Yep cause thats what I caught. I drive the boat Stephan! :toast


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Personal best musky....46in- 25.2lb caught this past spring while walleye trolling... caught 3 that day....fish was released after pic's were taken....to fight another day....thought of getting it mounted but pic's are good enough....that were taken by a bass fisherman pre fishing for a weekend tournament


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Ironman, that is one hell of a Muskie. Three in one day, somebody has been living right.


----------



## Sparky 10119 (Mar 7, 2009)

My first Blackfin Tuna!!!










My first AJ, caught in Panama City.










20lb Redfish on Ugly Stick Light w/Penn 450, 10lb line, what a battle! 

Im only 12 but my dad and our new 22ft boat, Meals on Reels,are helping me get some bigger fish, stronger fights, and more fun! Hope everyone else had as much of a blast as i did!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I let my largest fish of 2009 go to swim again. A 70"/200lb tuna. No giant fishing for me this year, thank god.



http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaDraggin#p/u/3/6nE9LVuU5Pc







But this was my most memorable. A February cobe on a sardine jig.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That was a big jig-caught tuna. Beautiful cobe too.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bonefish in belize on my honeymoon. and yeah, the wife caught the biggest of the day. go figure.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *tunapopper (12/30/2009)*That was a big jig-caught tuna. Beautiful cobe too.




 I was on a roll this year up until the point I broke my foot, which sort of took the wind out of my sails. Then crappy (really crappy) weather for us this fall has kept me dry docked.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (12/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/30/2009)*That was a big jig-caught tuna. Beautiful cobe too.
> ...


Thats sucks. Where did you catch that one? I'm assuming East coast of course.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

We followed a school for about 7-8 weeks that was moving north about 10 miles a week. We found them Feb 28th at the rockpile off Hatteras and by mid April they were NE of Oregon Inlet. when they took off out of there, they beelined to Cape Cod where Capt Dom had a banner year with them.



Here is a smaller one from February. We got a bigger one this day, but cut it loose also.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (12/30/2009)*Ironman, that is one hell of a Muskie. Three in one day, somebody has been living right.


The other 2 were only 3 ft....but still real fun....the one pictured was caught on real light tackle and netted by myself...that was real fun too....I got lucky...some times a blind squirrel finds a nut:doh


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

*I have several,but here are the ones that stick out the most for 2009* 

*Here are some of the bestflounder me and my bro stuck this year wading in P'cola!*





























*These are some of the pompano and whitingI caught in the surfon P'cola beach!*










*My best pompano of 200919inches!*










*Some of the best Spanish Konz and I caught at Fort Pickens*

*







*

*My biggest Red in the surf on P'cola Beach!*


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Three stand out. First was this Jack Crevalle my girlfriend Joy caught off Okaloosa Pier. She did everything from jacking its jaw to bringing it to the gaff on her own. 










Next was this pier tarpon for me










And these two ling. The trip really reminded me how a slow day of fishing can turn around in a matter or minutes.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I was lucky enough to meet some really great people this year at the GLYC for the BHFR. On the first day of fishingMullethead gave three of my kids a once in a lifetime trip. Here's their haul. The girl on theend won first place for largest Spanish in the Open division! Its thesecond down on the right side 3.2 or 3.3lbs. Won her $100 she used on soccer equipment. None of these kids had ever deep sea fished and we went to 200-220 ft.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

<P align=center>Our best fish of 2009...88 lb Wahoo!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

first bullreds


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

A pretty good blue we caught this summer. It was my boss first blue in the gulf. I dont have any still pic but here is the link to the video. http://community.anglertube.com/_Reel-Worthless-7-27-09wmv/video/736311/31348.html


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

These were the best.....


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (12/30/2009)*A pretty good blue we caught this summer. It was my boss first blue in the gulf. I dont have any still pic but here is the link to the video. http://community.anglertube.com/_Reel-Worthless-7-27-09wmv/video/736311/31348.html




Pretty fish. Did you tape it? Looks like she was trying to break 400, but really hard to tell from the video.





Nice tunas also.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Well guys...those are a bunch of fine fish, just about anyone would be proud to catch....

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

All from my kayak:










36.3lb King Mack.1st nearshore king of 2009in the panhandle (I have been told) and largest king in the Kayak Wars 10-month-long tournament.










A pair of 20-pounders.










My 1st kayak red snapper and also memorable with 99 degree high (109 degree heat index)paddling to and from Three Bargesduring a time when more than a dozen otherkayaks and boatswent snapperless.










I didn't get a pic of a couple of 6-7ft sharks, but this was my next biggest at 4.5ft.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

2009 will be hard to beat and my sailfish and my big snapper in my kayak come to mind it was a good year!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Bump for others to look at! Great post!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (12/27/2009)*I'm on the left and Jerry (badboy69) is on the right
> 
> I caught my first bull red this year and that's something addicting. Nice Fish


Yeah, mine is the one with it's guts hangin' out! :banghead Started using grenades instead of guns! Actually, I gotta thank Paunchy for the assist bringing mine to the boat. I didn't get a stone shot and Paul cleaned it up for me. Next dive Paul straight stoned his 30lber and shot it to the surface via lift bag. When I pulled it on board I could only mutter, "There will no living this one down..."! The same day 'swander' shot a huge trigger...9 or 10lbs. Hopefully he'll post up a pic. That was the best day of diving I have ever experienced.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Steves trigger fish


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

First ever billfish!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Deff best fish for me was my 2nd sailfish from mykayak that pulled me way out - what a ride!~Linda


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Man yall are impressive with the kayak sailfish. back when I had a kayak it was hard enough to get comfortable and actually fish! 



But here is my best fish of 09. Didnt get out fishing much this year work and school will do that to you. my Jr angler 1st place nurse shark. forgot how much it weighed and definitely a lucky catch (dont ask) 

 





I did have a bigggg scamp last january out at the yellow gravel forgot what it weighed but it was definitely worthy of this thread if I had a pic. Fish ate a snapper.


----------

